# What Does It Take To "make It" In Sof?



## Marauder06 (Dec 15, 2010)

For all of you with experience in SOF units, or who have worked closely with SOF personnel in the past, what do you think it takes to be successful in SOF?  Your experiences, and your definition of success.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 15, 2010)

Dedication, integrity, intelligence, tenacity, self-awareness, situational awareness, trust of your teammates (giving and receiving), honor, and there is a je ne c'est quoi inherent in the breed, those who are or have been in any Special Operations unit are aware of this - and still can't describe it.

Success  in the SOF world is keeping and maintaining all of the above while honing the trainable skills needed to get the job done, loving the suck and hating the suck.


----------



## Centermass (Dec 15, 2010)

The troll, in all of his infinite wisdom hit most. Only other items I can add to the packing list would be perseverance, heart, a sense of humor and one hell of an optimistic, positive, but realistic attitude. Having the MAO-A gene doesn't hurt either.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 15, 2010)

Centermass said:


> The troll, in all of his infinite wisdom hit most. Only other items I can add to the packing list would be perseverance, heart, a sense of humor and one hell of an optimistic, positive, but realistic attitude. Having the MAO-A gene doesn't hurt either.



A sense of humor? Optimism?  Are you out of your friggin mind?  :eek::confused:


----------



## Headshot (Dec 15, 2010)

x SF med said:


> Dedication, integrity, intelligence, tenacity, self-awareness, situational awareness, trust of your teammates (giving and receiving), honor,* and there is a je ne c'est quoi inherent in the breed, those who are or have been in any Special Operations unit are aware of this - and still can't describe it.*
> 
> Success  in the SOF world is keeping and maintaining all of the above while honing the trainable skills needed to get the job done, loving the suck and hating the suck.



X2.  Embracing the suck, because if you don't  no one else will.

I always embraced the philosophy of "if it were impossible then it probably wouldn't exist".  Always look to your left and right and know that those who you surround yourself with in SOF are relying upon you as well as you relying upon them, no matter how much more or less they have been trained so far.  If you can take another breath then you can take another step, crawl, drag, reach a hand up, give a hand up, and drive on to the Ranger objective.  Let the other guy get on the truck.


----------



## pardus (Dec 16, 2010)

x SF med said:


> A sense of humor? Optimism?  Are you out of your friggin mind?  :eek::confused:



huh?


----------



## JJ sloan (Dec 16, 2010)

A cool beard.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 16, 2010)

pardus said:


> huh?



note trailing smileys to denote sarcasm....


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 16, 2010)

An unwavering dedication to looking cool


----------



## BearW (Jan 5, 2011)

Everything thats been mentioned is extremely important. In an effort to hone in on some of the key points i'd like to provide this one. One of the traits i found to be very important in the success of a SOF soldier, that you can't teach or foster in a person-they just have to have it, is what i can only describe as a business sense of professional communication.  The ability to maintain a professional demeanor across not only all rank levels of the military, foreign or other wise, but across organizational boundaries as well. From sources, to generals to politicians or diplomats right down to a 14 year old waving an AK in your face, and your own guys, you have to understand you can't talk to them all the same way-but you still need to get what you want out of them.

Not everyone has it... i sure as hell need work on it

Oh, and a sweet beard and multicam.


----------



## Etype (Jan 6, 2011)

- Being in the right place at the right time.
- Having your dates all line up for DA selection boards so you don't have to wait till next year.
- Not having shitty leaders at key points in your career.


----------

